# busted!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I went to a new place I have never checked out before cause my usual spots had birds but none that wanted to cooperate with me! got there at day break(got lost a couple times) and got to the highest point right at about gobbling time! didn't hear anything! not a good start! went and sat down on this knoll and I heard one about as far as I could hear! not on the property I can hunt!but I decided to work my way that way! I crossed a power line that came into a big field with a nice set of big hardwoods on the back side of it! I got just inside the woods and let out some yelps and one was right there answering about 150 yrds away! got the decoys out set em up about 15 yards away right in line with the bird! it was about 730! the bird gobbled at me but not every time and stayed pretty much in the same place! I just shut up for about 10 min. and then called... still in the same spot! 10 minutes later here he started coming! all was good until he started going to the right of me and I didn't know the lay of the land so I didn't know if I could move or not! but he got beyond the swing of my barrel right handed so I sswitched the gun to my left shoulder then I had to try and slide the gun behind a tree that was blocking my barrel! then there was the bird about 50 yards away! he kept walking angling towards me so I kept slowly moving the gun back then he gobbled about 40 yards away and about made me jump out of my skin!!! then he started walking again so started moving the gun back and he stopped and I forgot what I was doing and kept moving the gun!!!! BUSTED!!! first bird I called in all season and I blew it!!!! oh well... he was a beautiful bird.... and I have a score to settle!!! I will post results after round 2!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

go get him


----------

